# Non-Domesticated Dog Laws



## lb coup (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone know offhand what North Dakota law says about brining non-domesticated canines into the state?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pretty sure if you are talking live canine wildlife it is a NO GO, in or out. I believe wolf-dog hybrids are specificly denied also. I think that is under the ND Ag. Dept. regs., check with them and NDGF.


----------



## lb coup (Mar 3, 2013)

What I've got is two dingos, a mother and daughter. I've trained them myself to do everything short of pissing in a pot, so there is no reason for the government to get involved. We're not talking about wolves. Only trouble I ever had with my gals was with a rural postman and even he admitted to the court, and this was AFTER about 6 skin grafts, that he'd provoked them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Why did you ask what ND law says then say there is no reason for the government to get involved? You are involving the government when you ask about laws. Who do you think makes the laws????


----------



## lb coup (Mar 3, 2013)

I see your point. I guess I was thinking of the size of my property compared to the stalking grounds my girls need. What it all boils down to is canis, the genus. My girls are canis, your dogs are canis. My girls happen to be canis lupus, most of yours are canis canis.

I'll tell you one other thing. Most of us feel safe knowing we have guns around, but there is no greater enemy of a domestic intruder than a dingo you've trained to kill. Believe me, you don't WANT to look at a poor fool who has had six skin grafts after walking across my property line about a color TV. I'd rather get shot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Are you bringing these dogs from Australia?



> What I've got is two dingos, a mother and daughter. I've trained them myself to do everything short of pissing in a pot, so there is no reason for the government to get involved. *We're not talking about wolves. Only trouble I ever had with my gals was with a rural postman and even he admitted to the court, and this was AFTER about 6 skin grafts, that he'd provoked them.*


I am telling you this right now..... If you are in the USA your insurance company will be paying through the teeth on this one that I have highlighted and they would require you to put down your girls. No matter how well they are trained. They bite someone even though they were provoked.....they attacked.

Side note to anyone.... If you put up a "beware of Dog" sign in your yard and thinking you are doing the right thing.... If that dog bites someone... Your insurance company will be on the hook....and Also if your insurance company does an inspection (which they have the right to do) good luck keeping that policy....Because you are advertizing your dog will bite.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Especially after bragging on the internet that you have trained them to kill. :lol:


----------



## lb coup (Mar 3, 2013)

They will be coming with me from outside the US. Point of purchase was not Australia, but they've got a different policy over there on dog biting. Three strikes and you're out. That's for your domesticated genuses.

I can't see myself putting my girls down but I am willing to order a set of motion sensor cephalic intrusion devices. They're big in Australia among dingo owners. Means my girls cross my fence line and that's it. Their heads explode. Only problem I can see is the issue of Warneke's Syndrome. The mother's got it, daughter's clean. But you'd have to literally get sprayed in the face with her blood to even run a 50-50 risk of being infected, and even then you would have to have a recessive gene. Warneke's Syndrome is hardly ever fatal anyway.

So I think I'm covered.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The fact that one of the animals has any type of infectous disease would cause me to believe that this animal could not be brought into ND, much less the US. But then I'm not an expert.

From the ND Century Code:



> *48-02-01-10. All other animals.*
> Importation of all animals not included in
> the preceding sections, including domesticated wild animals, game animals, game
> birds and eggs of game birds, shall be accompanied by a permit issued by the
> ...


I would suggest that you contact either the Game and Fish or the Dept. of Health, they would be better able to give you a satisfactory answer.

Dept. of Health:
http://www.ndhealth.gov/

Game and Fish:
http://gf.nd.gov/

huntin1


----------



## lb coup (Mar 3, 2013)

I would, but it's just such a minimal risk, considering that these canines have no actual contact with humans, other than with me and my domestic helper, Ebenezer, a Maory.

Let me put it to you this way. Could I give you a cold from a hot air balloon if I was in the balloon and you were in your car and I spat at you? That's the chances you'd have of getting Warneke's Syndrome from either of my girls, multiplied by a 100. And that's if their heads exploded on you.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Doesn't really matter what the chances are. The question you should ask is are you willing to risk having your animals taken and put to sleep just to see if you can get away with it? Your animals, your issue. You asked what the law said, now you know.

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, just for the fun of it I googled "cephalic intrusion device" and wouldn't you know it, the only result I got was this thread. I think this guy is FOS! Pretty sure exploding head devices, if real, are outlawed in the US just like his wild "girls". Isn't good old Eb a Maori and not a Maory??? You are talking the folks from New Zealand, correct?


----------



## lb coup (Mar 3, 2013)

It sounds like this has gone from a little friendly chatter to a full-blown witch hunt. Maybe I can clear up the confusion.

One, did I misspell Maori? Ok. My bad. Are you saying that Maories don't live in Australia? I don't know much about it. Though I'd assume that like some Canadians live in the US, or some Russians, or some Chinese, or some Mexicans, that some Maories might live in Australia. But I didn't say he came from Australia anyway. I didn't even say my dingos came from Australia, though I assume they must.

Two, cephalic intrusions is my word. I made it up. I more or less told you that. Would you prefer "collar bombs"?

Let me just say one thing. Is this the kind of welcome you want to make to potential investors in North Dakota? I mean what with the population shortage? One other thing. My girls (yes, that's what I call them) are truer protectors than any duck gun or whatever you all are shooting at. Partridges?

That's it.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

lb coup,

Where are you that you have Dingo's if I may ask? Do you use the ladies as hunting dogs or just as protection on your property? I can only assume that you have a relatively large property for them, yes?

Sorry about all the questions but I am very interested in this thread...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I for one am not on a witch hunt, you asked a question about the legal issues relative to bringing these animals into the state, I tried to answer it as best I could along with letting you know who to contact as I am not an expert in the importation of animals.

But, you now seem more intent upon circumventing the laws that you asked about rather than complying with them. Or am I missing something?

Most of us here in North Dakota will welcome you with open arms as long as your intentions are honorable. But, population shortage? Not really, what we do have is a shortage of suitable housing. And, because of the oil boom a shortage of people who want to work service jobs.

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope, no witch hunting, just seeing things as they seem to be. Exploding dog collars, smuggling killer canines into our state, thinking we need investors or more people. It all points a certain direction. It is a little much for most folks to swallow.

You are the only one rambling about Australia, I was asking if you meant Maori like the famous warriors of New Zealand.

You didn't mention a thing about "cephalic intrusion" being "your words". Read your post again.

I searched Warneke's(your spelling) Syndrome also. Nothing I could find about dingos. I did find this


> Wernicke-Korsakoff syndrome (also called wet brain, Korsakoff's psychosis, alcoholic encephalopathy, Wernicke's disease, and encephalopathy - alcoholic)[1] is a manifestation of thiamine (vitamin B1) deficiency, or beriberi. This is usually secondary to alcohol abuse. It mainly causes vision changes, ataxia and impaired memory


You said one of your gals had it, did I miss some thing? I searched exploding dog collars also, and only found things from video games and sci fi. Where or what should I search to find these special collars?

And no, we have all sorts of firearms here(for the time being), not just "duck guns", we have shotguns, rifles, and pistols, oh my!

Like I said, no witch hunting, just wanting to make sure we are getting straight info.


----------



## lb coup (Mar 3, 2013)

Let me begin by answering a few questions.

I can't specify what my work is beyond saying that I currently work abroad in areas of high conflict. I acquired the girls in a demilitarized zone in one of the world's last divided capitals. There was nothing illegal about this in so far as I was complying with all their national laws. Complications arise when I dock in countries where non-domesticated canine possession is not recognized by law. Needless to say, that hasn't stopped me yet.

Currently I keep them in a houseboat under heavy sedation. Not because I'm afraid they'll attack me, but dingoes are notoriously sea sick creatures.

I would like to answer one more thing. The name of the disease was the one mentioned in a previous vituperative post. Again I misspelled it. I don't know much more about it than that it is some sort of thiamine deficiency that affects their vision, sense of orientation and occasionally their muscle control. My vet in the last country I was in told me that it is rarely transmittable. But he was a Sri Lankan. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, for the love of God....... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I am done with this :bs:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

A dingo with dingos-rare indeed.


----------



## lb coup (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, that's that then. I chose the wrong state, unless you all seceded already. Seems like every time I open up I'm the victim of trash talk. Just for the record, I can always breed my dingoes with a stud dingo and drop a few off in Beulah.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> in countries where non-domesticated canine possession is not recognized by law. Needless to say, that hasn't stopped me yet.


It should. Admitting your outside the law isn't real bright, even if it is a hallucination. Enough of this, thread it's locked.


----------

